# If You're Hoping For Christmas Snow Like I Am...



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Please post the prettiest snow you see.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 14, 2014)

The prettiest snow is on TV, up North, WAY away from me.

I hate it, and the noise it makes squeaking under your feet.

I got a lifetime of snow at the Guilford Courthouse National Military Park last year.

You are welcome to all of it.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Are you always this contrary, Roadrunner?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Are you always this contrary, Roadrunner?


IRL, no.

I vent here, but damn it, I went up to see that NMP, and virtually every restaurant in town was closed.

I am a Louisiana boy, we like our snow every ten years.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Well wish for snow in NW Ohio and post some pretty pictures.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Are you always this contrary, Roadrunner?


Just for you, a snowy scene to warm the heart.






Yankees freezing, joy to the Southern heart.

; - )


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Well wish for snow in NW Ohio and post some pretty pictures.


IRL, my heart wishes you all the joy, and sweetness and light, and snow, that you desire.

; - )


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks and right back atcha!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm with RoadRunner...
I like the way we get snow in Houston...rarely.
  I really dont mind it down here because it melts in a day or two and we'll have seventy five degree weather later in the week.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Münsterplatz, Bonn, Germany, 2013. The statue on the right is of the composer Ludwig Van Beethoven. The large church to the left is called the Bonner Münster - Catholic. You can always tell by the number of corner towers whether or not a bishop ever had that church as his residence (in which case, it is called a "Dom" and not a "Münster). The magic number is 4: four corner towers means that it was once a Bishhop's home.  






Historical cannon on a lookout point over Bonn, Germany, called "Zum Alten Zoll". The bridge in the distance  on the left is the John F. Kennedy-Brücke (Bridge), one of three bridges that connects the eastern part of Bonn (the "left" side of the Rhine) to the western part of Bonn (the "right" side of the Rhein). The church in the distance on the right is St. Mary's Church (Catholic). I once lived one block from that church. The crane in the distance is where they were building a new set of medical buildings in that part of town, called "Beuel", right at a very large intersection called "Konrad-Adenauer-Platz".

Konrad Adenauer was the first Chancellor of the fledgling Republic of West Germany, called into being in 1949. The Germans specifically picked Bonn to be the new capitol as it was a relatively small city with a rich musical history and actual no important military history. I have visited Adenauer's home, not far from Bonn.

Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow!  

Extraordinary!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

That's the spirit, Wolfie!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 14, 2014)

I want a white Christmas.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 14, 2014)

No snow please
1. I have to drive to get to a job
2. Plumbing starts without a building with a roof so I will be out in the environment 
3. I said please.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Me too.  Let's keep hoping.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Well wish for snow in NW Ohio and post some pretty pictures.





Sarah G said:


> Thanks and right back atcha!


I have some snow pictures, but can't seem to get them to copy and paste into here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

One more, this is a stock photo, but a good one:







The "Rheinaue", Bonn, Germany. 

The silver tower you see on the Right, half-round, is the national headquarters for the German postal service (Die Deutsche Post). Each night, the tower lights up with different colors.  This is very close to the South Bridge in Bonn, called the Adenauer-Brücke.  I have gone sledding with my little daughter here only about 3 times, because only three times in the last 5 years have we gotten enough snow to justify sledding. LOL.

In the summer, this is a great place for cookouts and outdoor music festivals. There is also a military strength parcourse that runs through the Rheinaue, so you can get a great workout in there as well.

This is also the lover's leap of Bonn late at night.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> That's the spirit, Wolfie!




awesome pics, Wolfie!!!


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 14, 2014)

Ugh, snow.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Attracting this kind of scenario next week.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Attracting this kind of scenario next week.


All snow is disruptive!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Are you always this contrary, Roadrunner?
> ...




I always felt great pity for my relatives in the deep South who just didn't know the sheer joy of a nice heartwarming blizzard.

We went two winters in a row here in WNC without winter showing up.  Then last year we got the vortices.  Hoping this one is more normal.  Nothing but occasional dusting has fallen so far but wx is promising a few inches next weekend.  

This is from a few years ago.... used it for my avatar when animations were allowed...



 

​


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2014)

From last winter: the road out to the highway; the neighbor border collie and the beautiful view from my door after being gifted overnight with the fabulous fluttering flakes...


----------



## william the wie (Dec 14, 2014)

May you get your wish of getting all the snow nobody else wants come true.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

The doggie looks like he's enjoying it.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

william the wie said:


> May you get your wish of getting all the snow nobody else wants come true.


I'll let you know how that works out.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2014)

Ahhh...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 15, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Really cool.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 15, 2014)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No snow please
> 1. I have to drive to get to a job
> 2. Plumbing starts without a building with a roof so I will be out in the environment
> 3. I said please.


Okay, I wish for snow around me only..


----------

